# Westside VW 09 - Pictures



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Pics from today's show which I attended with my 2 mates, pictured later on!:






































































































































































































































































My 2 brothers with their lowrider E46


----------



## jimbo1 (Nov 24, 2007)

wow, looks like a great day out. that white vw looks awesome, any more pics :thumb:


----------



## tromppost (Jan 12, 2008)

That looks like a great day out.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

cracking shots. what car where the recaro seats with spines on in?


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

Some superb pics there mate :thumb:

Where is this show? That BMW with the plate "E4T VW" is based near me in Croydon.


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

Look superb.seen quite a few of them at e38 this year.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

This car was up at my work shop last weekend, looks like Dave got it up to scratch for the show then,










That second from last pic....... oooh thats a sweet Golf, kind of like what im looking to build (iv been put off a MK1 i just can find a good one) so Mk2 it may be.

But who ever put those porka rims on the gold M3..... tut tut tut,


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I love those engine bay shots, I've never thought of doing anything like that! It looks like a great day out, I always miss these but I'm hoping to go to one some time.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

jimbo1 said:


> wow, looks like a great day out. that white vw looks awesome, any more pics :thumb:


I have some from Edition38 - I will dig them out for you!


Kev_mk3 said:


> cracking shots. what car where the recaro seats with spines on in?


Thats Prash's Mk5 "Daily Edition"



pdv40 said:


> Some superb pics there mate :thumb:
> 
> Where is this show? That BMW with the plate "E4T VW" is based near me in Croydon.


It was in Chalfont St Peter, Bucks.



james b said:


> This car was up at my work shop last weekend, looks like Dave got it up to scratch for the show then,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you ever need a good Mk2 to base it on, I have a nice 16v 3-dr oak green just sitting here ready to go!!

The Porsche rims (and they are originals) were running some extreme stretch on them too. He does own a Yellow M3 with laguna interior so I am pretty sure he's happy with the aesthetics!! They are an acquired taste though!


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

yep, the engine bay stuff is rather good. Just how much PP?

Nice set.

Bret


----------



## jonny feel good (Mar 9, 2007)

fantastic pics !


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

bretti_kivi said:


> yep, the engine bay stuff is rather good. Just how much PP?
> 
> Nice set.
> 
> Bret


Good eye on you there Brett, all have had some preset work in LR nothing else. D80 with Sig 10-20, user presets tweaked and a crop, thats all!!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Lovely pics and some excellent cars


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

Awesome....thx for sharing pics....

:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

top photos:thumb:


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

Looked a good show, some good cars and nice pics.What lens you using pics look extra wiiide.10-20 i take it?


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

R90CUP said:


> Looked a good show, some good cars and nice pics.What lens you using pics look extra wiiide.10-20 i take it?


Sigma 10-20 was never off the camera! so all are between those focal lengths! HTH


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

awsome pics there matey ! :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Nice pics! 

It was an great show, very chilled, the weather was perfect too, thanks to all who travelled from as far North as Scotland to be there... :thumb:

Alex (your favourite trader and also a member of Westside VW)


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks like a fab day! 

I don't get that E46 with Porsche wheels though


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Great pics. 
It may be my age, but I just don't get the tyre stretching thing going on. What is it supposed to signify? IMO It looks.... odd..!


----------



## david_h (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks for the pic of my BMW.

@james, have not had time to try out the new polish, I just gave the car another coat of sealant and then some Victoria Concours the night before the show.

I did not actually clean the car at all at the show, no water was available. I'm really not a fan of these people that turn up and use quick detailer having driven to the show, I'm too worried about putting light swirls on the paint. The bonnet still needs work but the rest of the paint is getting there.

Was a great show, in an awesome setting, and thanks for the Collinite wax Alex @ Elite


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

some good looking motors there:argie::argie::argie::thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

david_h said:


> Thanks for the pic of my BMW.
> 
> @james, have not had time to try out the new polish, I just gave the car another coat of sealant and then some Victoria Concours the night before the show.
> 
> ...


When I took it you were having a cuppa from your flask mate!!:thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice dubnut cheers for putting them up

Baz


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

one word that kept coming to mind when looking at the pics was "rediculous" but in a good way...

excellent pics and thanks for sharing


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

some interting cars, thanks for posting.
just had to say tho, is this the oddest (being polite) colour combo for //M3????


----------



## lanciamug (May 18, 2008)

I wouldn't have fancied that kid and his rattle cans that close to my pride n joy:doublesho


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

lanciamug said:


> I wouldn't have fancied that kid and his rattle cans that close to my pride n joy:doublesho


I was thinking that, gonna be a hell of a lot of overspray lurking in the air :doublesho

Some awesome pics and equally awesome cars thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

brilliant photos there.

thanks for sharing.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Pandy said:


> I was thinking that, gonna be a hell of a lot of overspray lurking in the air :doublesho
> 
> Some awesome pics and equally awesome cars thanks for sharing :thumb:


Yeah when we saw hi start up we thought exactly the same!!!! there was a haze of rattle can black drifting down towards some lovely custom paint jobs!!!


----------

